# L'oreal True Match & Bare Minerals



## Saara (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi there.  A while ago, I got my foundation tested by a bareminerals assistant who convinced me that Tan was the perfect colour for me. However, I noticed myself and through reviews from others that the colour was far too orange for me.  Today, I went to a drugstore and checked out the L'oreal True Match Foundation in w8 which my friend recommended as we have a similar skin tone. However, it too looked a little orange.   Do you reckon I should get a shade lighter and if so which one?  And what are your recommendations for my skin tone? I have indian skin. Medium-Dark.  Thank you.


----------

